# POC Spine VPD Protection Tee sizing help (Apparel and Protection Xpost)



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I need sizing help for the POC Spine VPD Protection Tee. Does anybody have these and can tell me if they're sized smaller or bigger? I'm 5'7", 37" chest. Will a xs/s fit me?
There's no store around me that stocks this and the only way I can get it is online, hopefully with the 10% off CRC is offering right now. I've emailed POC and they just gave me the link to their sizing chart but their chart does not include the Spine VPD tee, strange. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

1+1 said:


> I need sizing help for the POC Spine VPD Protection Tee. Does anybody have these and can tell me if they're sized smaller or bigger? I'm 5'7", 37" chest. Will a xs/s fit me?
> There's no store around me that stocks this and the only way I can get it is online, hopefully with the 10% off CRC is offering right now. I've emailed POC and they just gave me the link to their sizing chart but their chart does not include the Spine VPD tee, strange.
> Thanks in advance.


i'm 5'5 w 39 chest and wider shoulders. The M fits me perfect


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Try mailing POC (both the EU and American rep addresses). They responded to my sizing question within two days.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response, guys. I've emailed POC EU and they redirected me to their sizing chart which wasn't that helpful. 
However, I also emailed CRC and they got back to me, saying the xs/s will fit up to a 34" chest. And the M is no longer available. So I guess I'm SOL for now.
Cheers


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

1+1 said:


> Thanks for the response, guys. I've emailed POC EU and they redirected me to their sizing chart which wasn't that helpful.
> However, I also emailed CRC and they got back to me, saying the xs/s will fit up to a 34" chest. And the M is no longer available. So I guess I'm SOL for now.
> Cheers


I have a Medium VPD Vest that's only been worn once, (I have the tee as well). If you are interested, shoot me a PM!


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

I just rec'd my 2011 med. today and its money. 5'8" longer torso 43 Chest. Fits like a glove standing. Might be an inch short in the rear for riding will see. Open under arms are really nice to let it breathe. PM him for his medium!!!


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OneEyedHito said:


> I just rec'd my 2011 med. today and its money. 5'8" longer torso 43 Chest. Fits like a glove standing. Might be an inch short in the rear for riding will see. Open under arms are really nice to let it breathe. PM him for his medium!!!


Already did, but KillingtonVT cannot part with it for nostalgic reasons. Anyways, I found some @ outdooroutfitters.com. Same price as CRC with the shipping. Looking forward to getting it soon.


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Bringing this back from the dead - I just got a medium sent to me but quite tight around the chest, I am 5'8" but 41" chest, would stepping up to a large make the spine protector too long?


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

So, no questions about sizing. But how are you guys liking these over a harder armor option? Like the TLD 5955?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

cassieno said:


> So, no questions about sizing. But how are you guys liking these over a harder armor option? Like the TLD 5955?


Don't know about TLD armour, never had any, but it's miles better than the Pressure Suit I had before.

Not really any lighter to hold in your hands, but feels a lot lighter when worn on account of not being like wearing an ironing board. Spine protector seems to be more effective than the pres suit in real life, it absorbs impacts really well, feels like they spread across the width of the protector as opposed to just going down with a bang.
Haven't really tested penetration resistance though (thank goodness).


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

baltik said:


> Bringing this back from the dead - I just got a medium sent to me but quite tight around the chest, I am 5'8" but 41" chest, would stepping up to a large make the spine protector too long?


I'm 5'10.5 44" chest and tried a large and returned it for a medium because a large was too long. The widths of the two sizes felt the same for me. The medium eventually stretched out a little and fits pretty nicely. Don't forget it should be snug so it doesn't move you you crash. (The snugness and the restricted feeling are also why some don't wear chest armor.) When I did my research it appeared that most everyone had gone down a size from what they normally wear because length seems to be the main factor when choosing size.


----------



## rudysriding (Jun 2, 2007)

For those of you that have one, 

I'm 6' 230lbs. 46 chest.

Any chance i would fit in a lg/xl? 

No info out there on chest sizing and I called POC=not much help.
Thanks


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

rudysriding said:


> For those of you that have one,
> 
> I'm 6' 230lbs. 46 chest.
> 
> ...


It depends on your torso length. I think you're right on the fence. Based on the research I did and buying both a Med. and Lg. they felt close to the same width. Torso/back-pad length was the significant difference. I returned the Large because it was hitting the back of my helmet when I looked up. I was 185-190lbs with 44" chest when I bought them and both were fairly tight in the chest area.


----------

